# Sainsbury's Lorry



## User (6 Apr 2017)




----------



## Markymark (6 Apr 2017)

Piss poor infrastructure.


----------



## cubey (6 Apr 2017)

It's unfortunately part of everyday cycling, near misses. I blame the design of the roads, way to narrow even the newly constructed ones. And why the heck do road designers keep placing the drain covers in a cyclists path, integrate the drains into the kerb/pavements.........GGRRR


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

Which road safety expert at Sainsburys came out with that gem? It'll be Waitrose for me from now on when Fortnums is closed.


----------



## Markymark (6 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4751674, member: 259"]Yes, but piss-poor driving as well. I wouldn't have cycled in that awful 'lane' though.[/QUOTE]
Yes it is but piss poor infrastructure gives the excuse piss poor drivers look for. 

Remove the stupid white lines, cyclists would cycle in a better position and drivers wouldn't feel so aggrieved and stupid fecking morons wouldn't come back with stupid replies suggesting all was right as everyone was in their own lane.


----------



## Jody (6 Apr 2017)

Where does the law stand on this as Sainsburys has a point that each person is in their respective lane. Do the lanes trump a close pass rule?


----------



## alicat (6 Apr 2017)

The comments in The Sun feature are a testament to the intellectual calibre of the average Sun reader.


----------



## Profpointy (6 Apr 2017)

And people on here argue for more cycle lanes


----------



## The Brewer (6 Apr 2017)

I'll argue all day for well designed cycle lanes, that looked awful. Some similar around this way and they give you a false confidence and suck you in to a very narrow gap


----------



## Tiger10 (6 Apr 2017)

Those stupid cycle lanes encourage close passes, you not going to see a vehicle swerve out and give the space recommended in the highway code are you?


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

I'm presuming the response is not the official company line, but rather the opinion of an individual member of staff with no particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters?


----------



## CanucksTraveller (6 Apr 2017)

Drago said:


> I'm presuming the response is not the official company line, but rather the opinion of an individual member of staff with no particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters?



You expect the official company line _from a supermarket _ to be from someone with "particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters"?


----------



## User6179 (6 Apr 2017)

Strange that the cycle lane goes through the pinch point , I have not seen that before , I have seen pinch points being erected and the white line for the cycle lane removed for about 10 metres either side of it so thought if there is a pinch point then you cant have the cycle lane as it obviously dangerous ..


----------



## keithmac (6 Apr 2017)

Can't add any more than what's been said already, cycle lane is too narrow to be of any use and why the lorry driver couldn't hang back for 20 seconds is anyones guess..


----------



## Profpointy (6 Apr 2017)

Eddy said:


> Strange that the cycle lane goes through the pinch point , I have not seen that before , I have seen pinch points being erected and the white line for the cycle lane removed for about 10 metres either side of it so thought if there is a pinch point then you cant have the cycle lane as it obviously dangerous ..



In cheltenham there was a quite wide, quiet road with a painted on cycle lane which had a couple of pinch points. Bothe the cycle lane and the road lane went through the pinch point at reduced width; both, quite literally, narrower than their respective vehicles. A perfectly safe nice cycle road turned into a death trap by addition of cycle lanes


----------



## User6179 (6 Apr 2017)

Profpointy said:


> In cheltenham there was a quite wide, quiet road with a painted on cycle lane which had a couple of pinch points. Bothe the cycle lane and the road lane went through the pinch point at reduced width; both, quite literally, narrower than their respective vehicles. A perfectly safe nice cycle road turned into a death trap by addition of cycle lanes



I am not a fan of white line cycle lanes , had plenty incidents like in the video .


----------



## Sara_H (6 Apr 2017)

I once got some horrible abuse from a driver because I was riding in primary on a road similar to this. At the lights she furiously ranted at me for not riding in the cycle lane..
Cycle lanes like this just make life harder for cyclists as drivers can get a bit road rage if you choose not to use them.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

[QUOTE 4751734, member: 45"]_When contacted by The Sun, A Sainsbury’s spokeswoman said: “We’d like to provide a reassurance that this incident is being treated very seriously. Our drivers receive extensive safety training and we are now reviewing the footage and investigating.”_[/QUOTE]

One hopes their social media pilots will also receive some extensive training.

@PeteXXX will probably be familiar with the cycle lane in Billing Road, Northampton, which for about a mile is in the door zone of marked parking bays. Really clever that one.


----------



## NorthernDave (6 Apr 2017)

To be fair, I frequently encounter Sainsbury's trucks on one of my regular routes and their drivers often manage close passes without the benefit of a painted white line to squeeze up to.

Fully agree about crap infrastructure though - far too much of it, I suspect simply so they can say they've provided provision for cycles when all they've really done is paint a line on the road. A particular favourite is where a cycle lane / ASL have been added at traffic lights simply by taking space out of the existing lane - which now isn't wide enough for a car...


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

They should take a leaf out of Tesco's book - Every Little Helps.


----------



## winjim (6 Apr 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You expect the official company line _from a supermarket _ to be from someone with "particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters"?


Yes. They are operating a fleet of trucks, or somebody is on their behalf. Someone in the organisation must know how how to drive them properly.


----------



## Drago (6 Apr 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You expect the official company line _from a supermarket _ to be from someone with "particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters"?



If they're representing a national organisation, and wish to be seen with any credibility, then yes.

The person that made the statement presumably doesn't, and have made Sainsbury's look like chumps as a consequence.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (6 Apr 2017)

Profpointy said:


> And people on here argue for more cycle lanes


Not more cycle lanes, more segregated cycling infrastructures


----------



## Profpointy (7 Apr 2017)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Not more cycle lanes, more segregated cycling infrastructures



Ah yes, where you have to give way (or dismount) for every side road and driveway and get road raged at if you dare to remain on the road. Yes, let's have more of that


----------



## ozboz (7 Apr 2017)

That was bad ,
I have had a run in with Sainsburys because of their HGV drivers , not the same as this but they were instantly defensive and the response was utter crap , the Manager was condescending and incredibly abrupt , until I informed him video footage etc would be sent to Richmond Council , he backed off and the problem went away , 
I had a Bentley cut into me on a left hand bend in Chiswick last week , it was about 6 inches away from my bars at its closest, the car was going way to fast ,and the driver unaware of the danger they had imposed, but alas no cam , I am thinking of getting one ,


----------



## Joffey (7 Apr 2017)

That was too close. Terrible cycle lane and terrible driving. I wouldn't be using that cycle lane.


----------



## mjr (7 Apr 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Ah yes, where you have to give way (or dismount) for every side road and driveway and get road raged at if you dare to remain on the road. Yes, let's have more of that


If designed properly, it's no worse than the carriageway for that - if a motorist sticks the nose of their vehicle into the carriageway, you're giving way or you're colliding, regardless of any painted markings - we've seen enough posts about that on these forums. At least on protected infrastructure, you should have the option of crossing behind the scofflaw. If built properly, cycle tracks are an easier ride for bikes and not forever getting potholes chewed into them by ever heavier motorists. But this is an argument we've had often before and I think everyone would agree that cycle lane is substandard crap, so why try to restart that disagreement here?


----------



## snorri (7 Apr 2017)

Profpointy said:


> Ah yes, where you have to give way (or dismount) for every side road and driveway and get road raged at if you dare to remain on the road. Yes, let's have more of that


No one said that segregated infrastructure can't also be constructed badly


----------



## RRCC (11 Apr 2017)

A road near where I live is like that, possibly even narrower cycle lane, and then it goes up the left hand side of a left turn only lane.
Bad cycle facilities are more dangerous than none.


----------



## ForestCycle (10 Jul 2017)

The key question is, would the driver be that close to the cyclist; *if he was undergoing a driving assessment* by Sainsburys/Tesco/Morrisons?

Clearly he would not, the driver should have waited until the traffic islands abated, then he could pass with more space.


----------



## Profpointy (10 Jul 2017)

snorri said:


> No one said that segregated infrastructure can't also be constructed badly



The more important question is can they be constructed well.


----------



## Drago (10 Jul 2017)

CanucksTraveller said:


> You expect the official company line _from a supermarket _ to be from someone with "particular special qualifications or training in road safety matters"?



When commenting on matters of road safety and law, yes. They own a vast distribution network and to run it even halfway safely and efficiently they must have at least one employee that actually knows something of then subject.

In the event that they genuinely do not have anyone with such noodle, then probably better to keep quiet entirely.


----------



## Pale Rider (10 Jul 2017)

Were I the cyclist, I would have slowed to get the lorry past as quickly as possible.

Extending the time of being in front of its rear wheels by keeping pace is making a bad situation worse.


----------



## KnackeredBike (10 Jul 2017)

Eddy said:


> Strange that the cycle lane goes through the pinch point , I have not seen that before , I have seen pinch points being erected and the white line for the cycle lane removed for about 10 metres either side of it so thought if there is a pinch point then you cant have the cycle lane as it obviously dangerous ..













Stick to the cycle lane there and you will have a very close pass.

Whether it is right or wrong we all know that many or perhaps most think it is fine to pass a cyclist as long as they are in a cycle lane. Magic white paint provides impenetrable protection. If the cycle lane isn't wide enough then don't cycle in it. I tend to ride on the white line itself unless it is wet or very narrow which discourages close passes whilst also minimising the "you should be in the cycle lane" crap.

As for Sainsburys it is a rubbish gig for drivers, lots of short journeys and you have to help unload each end. So it tends to attract the very worst agency drivers. There is a reason most of their lorries aren't branded.


----------

